# Abizeitung - Photoshop und Greenbox



## patrick1527 (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Also ich hab folgendes Vorhaben:
Da ich jetzt in der Abiklasse bin erstellen wir eine Abizeitung hierfür brauchen wir Bilder von den Schülern.

Unsere Idee war es nun die Schüler in einer "Greenbox" zu fotografieren. 

Habe mich hier jetzt ein wenig umgesehn und gelesen jetzt stellen sich mir dennoch einige Fragen.

Es wird immer geschrieben Monton (?) Stoff, würde es auch mit diesem Funktionieren ?
http://cgi.ebay.at/SATIN-LIND-GRUN-...rten_Hobby_Basteln_Stoffe&hash=item3ca99f4b23

Ausleuchten?
Es sollen nur einfache Bilder werden wo man leicht den Hintergrund ändern kann brauch ich hierfür wirklich Scheinwerfer?


Die "Box" wird nur einmal verwendet und wir brauchen sie wirklich nur um den Hintergrund schnell zuverändern würde das mit dem Stoff und ohne Scheinwerfer funktionieren ?

lg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2010)

Der Stoff, der in Studios verwendet wird, nennt sich Molton.
Er hat eine raue, samtartige Oberfläche und dadurch den Vorteil,
dass er nicht spiegelt. Keine unangenehmen Reflexe z.B. von
Scheinwerfern (oder Blitzanlagen).

Aus genau dem o.g. Grund ist Satin denkbar ungeeignet, da es
sehr stark glänzt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## patrick1527 (15. Juni 2010)

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... gibt es sonst eine möglichkeit die nicht so teuer ist ?


----------



## chmee (15. Juni 2010)

Du kannst auch nach einfarbigem Bettbezug suchen.. Es geht lediglich darum, dass Du matten einfarbigen Stoff in Blau oder Grün hast. Die Sache mit dem Licht, naja, klar kannst Du auch ohne fotografieren.. Wenn es aber "schicke" Bilder werden sollen, sollte man auch ein bisschen Licht setzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2010)

Die einfachste Variante ist ein gleichmäßiger Hintergrund, der schon farblich in
die Richtung des Hintergrundes geht, der nachträglich eingefügt werden soll.
Heller Hintergrund? ... weißer Stoff
Dunkler Hintergrund? ... schwarzer Stoff

Photoshop hat keinen anständigen Chroma-Key an Bord. Also wird das mit dem
grünen Hintergrund nicht wirklich toll funktionieren, solange du keinen speziellen
Keyer dafür hast (Plugin).

Ganz ohne Licht zu fotografieren in geschlossenen Räumen ... das wird schwierig,
da was Schönes zu machen. Hat niemand in der Bekanntschaft / Verwandschaft
zumindest ein paar Baustrahler oder so?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## patrick1527 (15. Juni 2010)

Baustellen leuchte habe ich eine , würde die reichen ?

Also habe ich mit Photoshop wenig Chancen das ich das Grün leicht wegbekomme ? ...

Es wird keinen "hintergrund" geben , es ist nur ein Verlauf auf der Zeitungsseite wo das foto reingesetzt wird...

und was ist wenn es im freien ist und nicht in einem geschlossenem Raum?




Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Die einfachste Variante ist ein gleichmäßiger Hintergrund, der schon farblich in
> die Richtung des Hintergrundes geht, der nachträglich eingefügt werden soll.
> Heller Hintergrund? ... weißer Stoff
> Dunkler Hintergrund? ... schwarzer Stoff
> ...


----------



## Frezl (19. Juni 2010)

Baustellenleuchten sind ne gute Idee. Das wollt ich dir auch grad empfehlen. Die gibts für 20 euro das Stück im Baumarkt und mehr als zwei brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber in ner Abi-Klasse gibt es eigentlich mindestens einen, der Halogenstrahler (mit Stativ oder auch ohne) im Keller hat. Also dürfte das kein Problem sein ;-)

Nimm doch einfach ein großes Frottee-Handtuch oder einen Frottee-Bettbezug in grün. Das dürfte so in Richtung Molton gehen, da es auch nicht reflektiert...

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------

